# Dumping Tanks Into City Sewer System



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got a couple of quesitions for those knowledgeable about plumbing and city sewer systems. I am wanting to dump both tanks into our sewer cleanout and straight into the city system.

On our lines that lead from the main city line to the house, we have two different access points above ground.

The first is a point immediately past the water meter that has a gold color cap with a square type head that is recessed into the point. I don't think this is a sewer cleanout but I am not sure and am curious to know what this may be. Is this some type of cleanout for the incoming line?

The second access point is much closer to the house and has a white cap with the standard square "grip" sticking out the top. I think this is the sewer cleanout but want to make sure.

So my questions are:

1) Can anyone verify exactly what these access points are?
2) Are there any issues that could come up where the sewer line on the property could not handle the volume from the tanks?

I read a previous post from 2005 where cookie9933 explained some potential issues with dumping into city sewer systems and it contained some great "food for thought".

Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Ldeneau (Mar 8, 2007)

Most municipalties have sewer ordinances prohibiting disposing of
anything else through your home sewer line. 
The first one you mention may be your water shutoff valve.
The second may be a sewer cleanout. Dumping in here may
backup into your basement








If you are going to do it, use clear water first, and don't let
your neighbors see


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

The "gold capped" one sounds like a valve box to me but not being able to see it I can't tell. Anyway, if you do have a cleanout on your property that you can access for your trailer it should be perfectly acceptable to dump your tank into it.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Just remember that dumping into the city sewer does not change the limitations on what you can put into the black tank. Things to do not rapidly decompose (such as sanitary napkins and their cousins or baby wipes) will clog up your tank in a heartbeat.

Reverie


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for the quick input all.

Valid point about the limitations of what can be put into the black tank. I wasn't planning flushing anything other than the norm but I guess I should reiterate this to the DW and the kids as they may think they can flush anything.

I am sure that the city has restrictions about putting waste into their system but I have this funny feeling that it really boils down to the fact that they are not able to charge you for the additional waste. In Raleigh, the sewer fee is based on the water usage and the way I see it, they don't reimburse me the sewer fee for water that I use to water the lawn that does not get treated.

Anyways, I think I am set and will probably do a quick test to make sure that I am 100% about the cleanout valve. Add some dye to the bowl of one of the toilets and flush and I should see some colored water come flowing by.

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

emsley3 said:


> I am sure that the city has restrictions about putting waste into their system but I have this funny feeling that it really boils down to the fact that they are not able to charge you for the additional waste. In Raleigh, the sewer fee is based on the water usage and the way I see it, they don't reimburse me the sewer fee for water that I use to water the lawn that does not get treated.


Paul, if the city ever questions the dumping with the excuse of they have no way to charge you, just point out that you filled up the fresh tank from your household water supply, so really, you already paid for it.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I am sure that the city has restrictions about putting waste into their system but I have this funny feeling that it really boils down to the fact that they are not able to charge you for the additional waste. In Raleigh, the sewer fee is based on the water usage and the way I see it, they don't reimburse me the sewer fee for water that I use to water the lawn that does not get treated.


Paul, if the city ever questions the dumping with the excuse of they have no way to charge you, just point out that you filled up the fresh tank from your household water supply, so really, you already paid for it.








[/quote]

Very valid point especially since I don't plan on always dumping into the city system. I'll very rarely use this route but there will be the ocassional use. The local CG's are all State run and they don't really like to have dumpers that aren't paying and the local RV dealers want $25 to user their sites.

Paul


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Saw this system and thought it might be a neighbor friendly solution for your situation.
















$.02's,
Scott


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Probably not going to be an issue with your local jurisdiction. To low on the priority list to spend any effort or time unless multiple complaints are received from other citizens. Having said that remember to cap the pipe tightly when it is not being used to prevent sewer gases from escaping as there is no "trap" in this clean out access point. The trap is what prevents sewer gases from escaping in normal plumbing fixtures like a sink or bathtub or ?

The Sewer Solution (macreator pump system) is usually only needed if dumping long distances or in situations where gravity is not your friend (uphill).

Map guy


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I really think it will boil down to being safe, courteous and unobtrusive. If you don't draw attention to yourself, are reasonable about what you put down the sewer and use city water, I'm not sure you can't use it. Just check with the city and emphasize the relatively small amount of effluent you will put in their system and it might work.

Reverie


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

map guy said:


> Probably not going to be an issue with your local jurisdiction. To low on the priority list to spend any effort or time unless multiple complaints are received from other citizens. Having said that remember to cap the pipe tightly when it is not being used to prevent sewer gases from escaping as there is no "trap" in this clean out access point. The trap is what prevents sewer gases from escaping in normal plumbing fixtures like a sink or bathtub or ?
> 
> The Sewer Solution (macreator pump system) is usually only needed if dumping long distances or in situations where gravity is not your friend (uphill).
> 
> Map guy


This point of view/opinion comes from having the Code Enforcement Officer in the office cube on my left......

Map Guy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I dump into my sewer clean out next to my house several times a year. I use it especially for the season ending multi flush to get real clean before winter storagething









John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

emsley3 said:


> Thanks for the quick input all.
> 
> Valid point about the limitations of what can be put into the black tank. I wasn't planning flushing anything other than the norm but I guess I should reiterate this to the DW and the kids as they may think they can flush anything.
> 
> ...


Out city provides 2 seperate places to dump RVs but also has not frowned upon dumping through the system at the house. I have an old sewage connection outside that was at one time hooked up to the eaves of the house (now illigal). I use it to dump my tanks. Of course I do fill up at the house, but the amount of sewage you would dump into the system is not really a lot, about like taking 4 or 5 baths, so I really don't see any problems with using the clean out as long as it will not back up into a floor drain in the basement some where. You might want to call the city and asked about dumping to be on the safe side. I had to park the OB on the street for over a week because of the rain, so I asked about how long I could leave it out there. I had thought that I could only leave it for 3 days, but the ordiance only said could be on the street between April 1st and Oct. 31st, nouthing about a time limit. Good to know.

I have seen several people on this board that has used a pump system to pump out the tanks into the house drain, but I would think using the clean out would be fine.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

emsley3 said:


> In Raleigh, the sewer fee is based on the water usage and the way I see it, they don't reimburse me the sewer fee for water that I use to water the lawn that does not get treated.


Where I live the sewage agency determines our sewer fee based on our average winter water consumption. By using winter consumption they eliminate charging for water used for irrigation in the summer. Very civilized.

Ed


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow, that's great! We have a flat sewage rate.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I just can't see dumping my tanks at home...what if some "stuff' dripped out? I know I'd clean it up, but it is still going to cause a smell for a while. Neighbors won't like that for sure.

Camped next to a guy once that was emptied his black tank into the pit toilet. I was not around when he started this, but I quickly told him this was not allowed...he stopped, but man did it STINK for a day or two. Yes, there was a big ole' RENT ME sign painted on the side.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Flat rate here too, so I'm told...my street doesn't have access to the sewer system, so I have a septic tank and leech gallery in/under the front yard.

Tim


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I can only wish our city had a flat sewer rate or charged based on the winter consumption. They have begun to nickel and dime us to death. We are now paying a fee for the amount of land that is non-pervious. We have two buildings for work and one had a monthly water bill of $25.00 until the non-pervious fee went into effect. Because most of the land is covered by the building and the parking lot, our bill is now over $400.00 per month now with the fee.

Thanks for all of the input. It's helped me come to the conclusion that we are probably ok to dump into the sewer cleanout of the line. I don't envision any problems having neighbors call the city and I'll be as discreet as possbile when doing it. I think being considerate and clean, even though I'm on my own property, is a sure fire way to make sure no attention is brought my way.

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Can you say, "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation"? Everybody now, "S****er's full"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outtatown said:


> Can you say, "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation"? Everybody now, "S****er's full"


Man...that has got to be the funnest 5 minute clip every.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I dump in our clean out trap all the time, no problems. From your description it sounds like the second cap is the correct one. This should be the one closest to the house. I have 3 hoses that I've clamped and sealed so I don't leak anything, if I do it would leak on the grass anyway.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What if you spill some?..................I have had neighbors dogs leave bigger messes in front of my house. I do the same as at a campground, double check everything to make sure there are no accidents.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

...it may make the grass greener if ya spill some


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

If I had a clean out that I could dump to I would do it all the time. I should have put one in ten years ago when before I poured my new driveway. We were hotelers then (I tented when I camped but the DW is a princess) and it never occured to me. So for those that have them I salute you.









John


----------

